# Just some memory method discussion..question..stuff. :p



## RyanReese09 (Nov 28, 2010)

wasnt sure if this thread is appropriate but there were far too many questions in here to put in the 1aqt or some sorts

--


I use lettering system (excuse me for my poor explanation, although I am having trouble transferring my thoughts to words) where one sticker is A, another B, aka if I have to do 5 edges, then I'd do, C. P K E S. for example 

for roman rooms is it possible to make images out of that?

I saw in the memory methods thread for journey, create a room, and have location 0-10 in there or whatever (post number 2 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods)

there are 11, say I have to solve all 12 edges, that is more then 11images and I would need to have a 2nd room?
lets say I use 11 perfectly for edges , for each edge memo I go thorugh I'd have to interact with each place in the room and get the memo?

are all objects in the 0-10 the same and you have to find ways to make the memo work? or do you create the images on spot according to what you come up with on your memo? this seems more likely

I plan on using my room (since I'm there a crap load) and there are many objects here

I should try and find interaction with my objects yes? is it alright if I have, for example, my lamp start doing something? become animate?

I'd like to find a way to incorporate pokemon in this memo due to me spending hours playingall versions of pokemon

any ideas on what my memo should be? I've tried giving a lot of information here, I want something with imagery in my head that involves pokemon, something like a journey or roman rooms mix
I'm probably misunderstanding something

the way I see myself being able to do it, is 1 room for edges, one for corners

I should note I have no plans for multi until I firmly grasp regular multi (I've come very close to doing it bld, like 2 flipped edges or something)


*edit-should i invent objects in my room as well instead of using objects currently in my room? (this goes along with a previous question) I'm afraid that I'll simply remember some object but i'll have trouble recalling it*


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 28, 2010)

i think journey is pretty loose as far as how you build the story. 
i use Routes and i have route points that i place my images. 
my route and the order and location of images are always the same for me
the only thing that changes is the images. 
each image also represents pairs of letters.
i have enough route points in my memo so i never have to go over... \
a lot of times i dont use my last route points. 

i think with journey you try to build interactions between images but i dont
all my images are pretty static and independent 
i find that its easier to not get image orders mixed up or even skip an image if i just have fixed locations


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 28, 2010)

also it helps if you have other routes/journeys available then just your room. 
i have read that if you do memos in one location too many times your images will start to carry over into future solves


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 28, 2010)

so is this fine? I have me explaining this on video so ask for it if you feel like I'm not explaining correctly

I did a scramble (hand scramble). I looked at the 2 edges consequently I'd have to do, it was E and J
the first image in my head when I come into my room is my bed, so I'd imagine electrobuzz (pokemon) jumping on my bed? maybe join in with him before moving onto my next place in my room?

and i'll probably switch off between 2 rooms, aka 2 rooms per solve, and switch between them every other solve (aka my bed/kitchen for one solve, then..the basement room / living room for the next solve)

main question though is using lettering fine for journey? are there any disadvantages memo wise for using it compareed to letter pairs?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> main question though is using lettering fine for journey? are there any disadvantages memo wise for using it compareed to letter pairs?


I think people use letters so that the sequence is easy to remember in the form of words or sounds -- in this way there's no need to use a journey at all.

You might get a lot of fun from combining letters with a journey memory method but I think it misses the point of using letters in the first place.


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 28, 2010)

well besides just having a ton of images per memo, if your using Old pochman doing it in pairs allows you to keep track of a parity or not (ie if you end up your last image with only single letter you know youll have a parity) but the big thing is for me using M2 for edge pairs in the M slice keeping track of if my centers are flipped or not so i know where to shoot the next piece


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 28, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I think people use letters so that the sequence is easy to remember in the form of words or sounds -- in this way there's no need to use a journey at all.
> 
> You might get a lot of fun from combining letters with a journey memory method but I think it misses the point of using letters in the first place.


 
I won't be making words or sounds out of it though, I'll be using hte letter that I have predefined for the sticker to make hte object in my location in my room, is that fine? if there is a better way, I'm missing it/I don't know how else to memo besides letter pairs

Here will be my 1-10 for my room, comments?

1-lightswitch
2-bed
3-chest next to bed
4-clothes drawer
5-schools supply cabinet
6-safe
7-computer table
8-closet
9-floor
10-ceiling

edit-I'm not quite understanding you jukuren?what about many images to remember?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

Bump

I memorize 2 edges at a time currently (is this fine?)
Say for my edge memo it is VJ HU EA XK

So going throgh my location
VJ=virgin, so I'll imagine a virgin in my bed (since I won't need more then 6 images I'm skipping using my lightswitch)
gonig through the rest of my room, there's a hummer sitting on top of my desk, going next, I see an eagle repeatedly flying into this invisible wall that's formed between me and my dresser, and finally theres XK on my computer table

I have yet to find a good thing for XK yet, but yeah. am I going with this correctly? I managed to remember my edge memo this way easily. I was actually surprised. I did that edge solve about 3 hours ago and I remembered it perfectly still. (I'm using lettering)

For corners, I think I will use lettering as well, and sound the word out in my head (and while the word is still fresh in my head after memo, I'll do corners first). eventually I'll move to visual.
Say my memo (ignore if this word isn't even possible for memo)
KABLUS
in my head it'll sound out as KAH-BLUES
say I use old pochmann where the UR is buffer for edges and BUL is the corner buffer. Say I do corners first and there is parity, would I do y', then R(a) to do the fix? and then rotate back?

sorry for the double post, but there weren't any replies


----------



## Kynit (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks good to me! Whatever works, works, right? Don't be too worried if you don't have the exact same memory method as everyone else; if it solves the cube for you, you're fine. 

I'm pretty sure you have the parity right. You might want to try a sighted BLD solve, memo and all, to make sure you're doing everything right, if you're still not sure.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

alright thanks kynit! shall be doing more brindfold rght now.


Kynit said:


> Looks good to me! Whatever works, works, right? Don't be too worried if you don't have the exact same memory method as everyone else; if it solves the cube for you, you're fine.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have the parity right. You might want to try a sighted BLD solve, memo and all, to make sure you're doing everything right, if you're still not sure.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bump
> 
> I memorize 2 edges at a time currently (is this fine?)
> Say for my edge memo it is VJ HU EA XK
> ...


 
so do you memorize the color of the piece you're shooting, or the position you're shooting to?
I'm really eager to start doing BLD, I just need a good memory method


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

i look at the buffer peice (UR) and I look at hte color sticker, I look at where that peice belongs, realize the way the edge is supposed to be in, and whatever i determine it is, it'll have a letter, such as J, when I get all my letters (such as this I'm trying to memo right now
NV
TH
KR
E..J
XA
IW
(ignore the ..., it's there to osignify that I have parity there)
I'd make up images and start my memo with journey


----------



## Kynit (Nov 29, 2010)

da25centz said:


> so do you memorize the color of the piece you're shooting, or the position you're shooting to?


They should be the same, right? If you always hold your cube, for example, white top and green front, UF will always be white and green, UL will be white and orange...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

one more qquestion, I'm having trouble creating images for some stuff, for example, NV, i could think of Navy for that, but that's just a general thing, I need an actual object or a person to interact, and like IW, dunno what to use for that

should I go through every possible letter combination and come up with predefined images? or should I try harder to think of images on the spot? if it's the former, do people actually know off the top of their head the predefined image?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2010)

This method sounds like a good place to start, using letters with journeys. Based on your posts it sounds like you will come up with things on the fly. If you're doing this, then I would suggest a sort of hybrid with the journey method and the "linked lists" method.

For example: NV TH KR EJ XA IW

Each letter becomes an image of something. A = Alligator, B = Batman, C = Cougar(hot older woman or the big cat), etc..

You then interact your image pairs using the linked lists / journey method letter pairs / hybrid method.

So for example, and using your 10 locations:


> 1-lightswitch
> 2-bed
> 3-chest next to bed
> 4-clothes drawer
> ...



I would suggest to memo the following:
1) On the light switch, and I mean zoomed in and actually happening *on* the light switch in super miniature, you see *N*eo from the matrix do his crazy backward bullet dodge to void a roundhouse kick from Jean Claude *V*an Damme. Remember that this is happening on the surface of a light switch, so the floor is tilted at nearly 45 degrees.

2) On the bed you see a giant *T*ortoise ramming its head slowly, but repeatedly, into *H*itler's leg, who is standing next to it.

3) On the chest next to the bed *K*ing Kong is in an epic battle with *R*ogue from the X-men. It is unclear who is winning.

4) In the clothes drawer *E.*T. sticks his head out and Michael *J*ordan, who is standing next to the drawer, is trying to push his head back into the drawer so he can close it. You can remember parity by some form of barrier, like you did with the eagle. Imagine a huge sheet of plexiglass from floor to ceiling with E.T. on the left and Michael Jordan on the right. It's one of those bio-clean room style walls with the arm holes and black rubber gloves attached to the wall allowing Michael Jordan the ability to try to push E.T.'s head back down into the drawer.

5) *X*avier from the X-men crashes his special wheel-less chair into the the schools supply cabinet, trying to knock of a pesky *A*lligator on the roof of the cabinet who doesn't want to be bothered, and is starting to get ****ed off at the commotion.

6) By the safe Eddie *I*zzard is being attacked by a *W*erewolf. The werewolf wants to get into the safe, and Eddie is trying to defend it.

----------------------------

Of course this is just a suggestion, but would allow you to more easily memorize things rather than coming up with stuff "on the fly." Doing things "on the fly" tends to make solves slightly more stressful in competition. So your method as is may lead to more competition DNFs, even if your accuracy at home is fine. The more you prepare before the solve, the easier it is to still perform at the same level when under pressure.

One other suggestion would be for your locations. The memory experts on the memory sports yahoo group said that they recommend to rest a journey for 24 hours after using it before you use it again. I actually tend to do better when I rest a journey location for 2-3 days after using it, and before I use it again. Do some reading on Wikipedia on the article on Memory to learn more about memorization interference as well.

Basically what I am trying to say is to have not only your room with locations like you have, but every single room in your house. If you finish that then try to do your neighbor's entire house, or a friend's house, or a different house you have lived in before.

Again, the more work you do before hand, the easier it is to perform at the same level under pressure and in competition that you would at home (or at least close).

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> This method sounds like a good place to start, using letters with journeys. Based on your posts it sounds like you will come up with things on the fly. If you're doing this, then I would suggest a sort of hybrid with the journey method and the "linked lists" method.
> 
> For example: NV TH KR EJ XA IW
> 
> ...


oh my god that is beautiful. I am reading this one segment at a time. that actually sounds perfect. that way I have 26 premade letters and for each location in my journey i'd have those 2 interact. ahh! 


> So for example, and using your 10 locations:
> 
> 
> I would suggest to memo the following:
> 1) On the light switch, and I mean zoomed in and actually happening *on* the light switch in super miniature, you see *N*eo from the matrix do his crazy backward bullet dodge to void a roundhouse kick from Jean Claude *V*an Damme. Remember that this is happening on the surface of a light switch, so the floor is tilted at nearly 45 degrees.


you are a genious, thank you for the ideas. I will try to really get into my memo's because that makes it so much more memorable


> 2) On the bed you see a giant *T*ortoise ramming its head slowly, but repeatedly, into *H*itler's leg, who is standing next to it.
> 
> 3) On the chest next to the bed *K*ing Kong is in an epic battle with *R*ogue from the X-men. It is unclear who is winning.
> 
> 4) In the clothes drawer *E.*T. sticks his head out and Michael *J*ordan, who is standing next to the drawer, is trying to push his head back into the drawer so he can close it. You can remember parity by some form of barrier, like you did with the eagle. Imagine a huge sheet of plexiglass from floor to ceiling with E.T. on the left and Michael Jordan on the right. It's one of those bio-clean room style walls with the arm holes and black rubber gloves attached to the wall allowing Michael Jordan the ability to try to push E.T.'s head back down into the drawer.


actually I plan on remembering parity by using my feet, I will just raise my foot or something to indicate parity, it's pretty nifty, that way I don't overlook the parity in my imagery (even though a barrier would be nice


> 5) *X*avier from the X-men crashes his special wheel-less chair into the the schools supply cabinet, trying to knock of a pesky *A*lligator on the roof of the cabinet who doesn't want to be bothered, and is starting to get ****ed off at the commotion.
> 
> 6) By the safe Eddie *I*zzard is being attacked by a *W*erewolf. The werewolf wants to get into the safe, and Eddie is trying to defend it.
> 
> ...


interesting, yeah I've been reading some stuff over there in efforts to improve my memory. I'll work up more images. I get tired realy quickly from blindfolding (due to my brain being overworked probably)


> Again, the more work you do before hand, the easier it is to perform at the same level under pressure and in competition that you would at home (or at least close).
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Chris


 
very helpful chris, can't describe how much help you've been


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but I think it would be overlooked by you Chris if I just edited since I think you may have seen this already. Here is my list. I've taken some of what you have mentioned + I put some of my own in there. I went through the pokemon list + some zelda stuff. I've also gone through your website page for more ideas



Spoiler



A=Alligator
B=Batman
C=Charizard
D=
E=
F=
G=
H=Hitler
I=
J=Jigglypuff
K=King Kong
L=
M=Magikarp
N=
O=
P=Pikachu
Q=
R=Riachu
S=Snorlax
T=Triforce
U=
V=
W=Werewolf
X=
Y=
Z=Zelda


Any other ideas for the letters i'm missing?


----------



## riffz (Nov 29, 2010)

I think I've posted this a billion times, but...

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> *I've also gone through your website page for more ideas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


riffz said:


> I think I've posted this a billion times, but...
> 
> http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html


 
thanks but see bolded


----------



## riffz (Nov 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> thanks but see bolded


 
Oh, sorry. I just assumed you hadn't since you didn't like any of the 24 images you could choose for each of those.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

understandable, I looked through again and I had to settle on a few..just a few more,


Spoiler



A=Alligator
B=Batman
C=Charizard
D=Donkey
E=Elephant
F=Fox
G=Godzilla
H=Hitler
I=Igloo
J=Jigglypuff
K=King Kong
L=
M=Magikarp
N=Norris (chuck)
O=
P=Pikachu
Q=
R=Riachu
S=Snorlax
T=Triforce
U=Unicorn
V=Virgin
W=Werewolf
X=
Y=
Z=Zelda


LOQXY left


----------



## Kynit (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine for some of those:

O: Olimar
Q: a Queen (generally an old lady with a fancy crown)
X: Jesus (X is two 'cross'ing lines
Y: Yoshi

You shouldn't need Y or Z for the cube, though; 24 images is enough. They are handy to have for, say, a deck of cards or something similar.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Mine for some of those:
> 
> O: Olimar
> Q: a Queen (generally an old lady with a fancy crown)
> ...


 
true forgot about not needing y or z, so I used Olive instead of olimar
Just L and X left..shall go through a dictionary now for words

I don't think I could make the reference of jesus from X (though you are clever for using that)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Just L and X left..shall go through a dictionary now for words
> 
> I don't think I could make the reference of jesus from X (though you are clever for using that)


 
I use Lord Sauron for X (XL is my image code for it). X for me usually just means e*X*tra in some way. Lord Sauron is a super awesome villain in *L*ord of the Rings, so it fits well for me. I basically picture him in his full battle armor and that giant sword just cutting and slicing through the adjacent image like a fiend.

Ryan, one piece of advice too, try to make every one of your images an _active_ image. I've replaced many images for being too passive. You generally want most of your images to have the ability to *do* something to the adjacent image. There are some exceptions, like my WJ image which is a wedge. Basically I picture a ramp, and the adjacent images interact *on* the ramp. So this image is not active, but it is engaging in a very close way with the other images (it tilts the action between the other images).

For example, I use unicorn as well (for my UC letter pair). But, this unicorn is very evil and stabs whatever is next to it with it's horn. I got the idea from the Perry Bible Fellowship comic with a unicorn in it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 30, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I use Lord Sauron for X (XL is my image code for it). X for me usually just means e*X*tra in some way. Lord Sauron is a super awesome villain in *L*ord of the Rings, so it fits well for me. I basically picture him in his full battle armor and that giant sword just cutting and slicing through the adjacent image like a fiend.
> 
> Ryan, one piece of advice too, try to make every one of your images an _active_ image. I've replaced many images for being too passive. You generally want most of your images to have the ability to *do* something to the adjacent image. There are some exceptions, like my WJ image which is a wedge. Basically I picture a ramp, and the adjacent images interact *on* the ramp. So this image is not active, but it is engaging in a very close way with the other images (it tilts the action between the other images).
> 
> For example, I use unicorn as well (for my UC letter pair). But, this unicorn is very evil and stabs whatever is next to it with it's horn. I got the idea from the Perry Bible Fellowship comic with a unicorn in it.


 
yeah for example I had a letter pair today HC, so I did..(do not look in here if you do not wish to see semi sexual nature)


Spoiler



hitler pleasing charizard on my bed (it just happened to be my first location). i'm more graphical then that in my imagery but yeah)



i've tried to make all my letters something where it can be interactable with almost anything else. I've read that sex is the most powerful human emotion and is most likely to be remembered, so I'll be doing that kinda stuff along with very very violent things

and I think X as in either xtra (as in you) or sex related. though I do think I will have to resort to using Jesus (i'll just remember him on a cross during my imaging) for the letter X

Only L left..i'm thinking lapras from pokemon, though I'm open for any other idea


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I don't think I could make the reference of jesus from X (though you are clever for using that)


 
Huh? I also see the cross immediately.
You could also associate the X with XXL or XXS (like Chris suggested). Like a fat man or a huge penis.



cmhardw said:


> Ryan, one piece of advice too, try to make every one of your images an _active_ image. I've replaced many images for being too passive.



I do have a lot (about 50%) of inactive images like cage, chair, ship, tree, clock, ... . But they usually don't remain inactive. If you memorize more than one image per location or use stories there are a lot of ways (read that as: use your fantasy ) to make them active. For example, i usually smash other things on my location with the chair or catch things with the cage.
And to be honest i even like non-living images more, since i can distinguish them more easily (e.g. all people look the same if i don't make them do anything).


----------



## Kynit (Nov 30, 2010)

Just two more small suggestions:
Your T (Triforce) doesn't seem as action-friendly as the others. It's much easier to come up with actions for humans and creatures than it is for an inanimate object.
P (Pikachu) and R (Raichu) seem a bit too similar to each other; might be too easy to confuse in the middle of a hard memo or just hard to memorize fast. It might be a good idea to change one of them... anyone else had this problem?

I'm no expert. My memory feats are a 6:00 3BLD solve and 25/26 cards for two suits P), but I figure you're at the same point I was just a month or two... I've been through the same problems. If anyone cares to correct me on any of this, I'm open to suggestions as well


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> and I think X as in either xtra (as in you) or sex related. though I do think I will have to resort to using Jesus (i'll just remember him on a cross during my imaging) for the letter X



I think this should work fine. In fact, I use the same image of Jesus for my CR letter pair. However, give him the ability to *do* something to the adjacent image. If an adjacent image to jesus has a sword or blade, they usually stab him. But if the adjacent image does not have that ability, then Jesus (being elevated to the rest of the action on the cross) will kick the adjacent character in the face, or knock it over if it is an inanimate object.



> Only L left..i'm thinking lapras from pokemon, though I'm open for any other idea


 
I think my most vivid L image is LP (a long playing record). It is about 6 feet tall and has razor sharp edges and slices into the adjacent image causing massive damage to it. Other than that I don't have any other spectacular L images, they're all sort of mediocre in my opinion. One other possible option is my LC image, which is a giant 6 foot tall locust. It eats the adjacent image.

I say go with pokemon images if they stick better for you.

Also, your HC image is exactly the kind of image interaction you should be using. I say this from personal experience of going way over the top like this as well, but the memory sports people recommend it also. As you put it, go for over the top violent, sexual, or funny, and you will remember it far more easily.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 30, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Just two more small suggestions:
> Your T (Triforce) doesn't seem as action-friendly as the others. It's much easier to come up with actions for humans and creatures than it is for an inanimate object.
> P (Pikachu) and R (Raichu) seem a bit too similar to each other; might be too easy to confuse in the middle of a hard memo or just hard to memorize fast. It might be a good idea to change one of them... anyone else had this problem?


I think of triforce as a triangle, so for example I could see hitler using it as a condom or something or another object. i dont think i'll have problems iwth it




cmhardw said:


> I think this should work fine. In fact, I use the same image of Jesus for my CR letter pair. However, give him the ability to *do* something to the adjacent image. If an adjacent image to jesus has a sword or blade, they usually stab him. But if the adjacent image does not have that ability, then Jesus (being elevated to the rest of the action on the cross) will kick the adjacent character in the face, or knock it over if it is an inanimate object.


baha perfect. thanks for the advice


> I say go with pokemon images if they stick better for you.
> 
> Also, your HC image is exactly the kinds of image interaction you should be using. I say this from personal experience of going way over the top like this as well, but the memory sports people recommend it also. As you put it, go for over the top violent, sexual, or funny, and you will remember it far more easily.


 
yeah I've read several threads saying my HC is what i should be shooting for, and heck, if I get a kick outa my memo stories, it's all the more fun to do and practice 

I'm going to go over my 24 letters, and assuming i get them all correct (i should) then i'll do a blindfold attempt and let you guys know my results


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Just two more small suggestions:
> P (Pikachu) and R (Raichu) seem a bit too similar to each other; might be too easy to confuse in the middle of a hard memo or just hard to memorize fast. It might be a good idea to change one of them... anyone else had this problem?



It depends. If you're really into Pokemon you might find it pretty easy to distinguish them, since you know their behaviour/properties.



Kynit said:


> 25/26 cards for two suits P)



I wonder how you are able to recall 25 cards correctly, but unable to remember the last one? 
I also got into card memorizing this weekend. My first try was 8 minutes for 52 cards (I wasted a lot of time for recalling my associated images).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 30, 2010)

tim said:


> It depends. If you're really into Pokemon you might find it pretty easy to distinguish them, since you know their behaviour/properties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I only used pokemon from the first 150, i've watched the tv show many timse so I know how they behave (such as snorlax is lazy etc) so I don't think that will be a problem

thanks everyone for the help, very appreciated


----------



## Kynit (Nov 30, 2010)

tim said:


> I wonder how you are able to recall 25 cards correctly, but unable to remember the last one?


I mismemorized it, of course


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok so I just got a dnf (only did edges since I'm thinking of only doing them for journey)
Memo was 10:10, and a DNF at 13:13 or something
RX, TU, uh...AO, GK, and EN
So I memorized Riachu on my lightswitch fighting with jesus shooting lightning bolts and having jesus's hair frizz
TU, I memorized the triforce triangle..


Spoiler



jacking off the unicorns horn


Then I imagined an alligator using an olive as a monicle , and then a gorilla fighting king kong on my dressor, and then an elephant on my computer looking up chuck norris facts

though when i unmask, 2 flipped edgs, and then a 2cycle of edges, and then looks like i forgot to undo a setup move correctly (a simple D move corrects 2 peices but sets up the 2cycle incorrection, which feels right since I wasn't sure if I did a D2 unsetup move 

oh well, though I have one question, since I do 2 stickers per location, any help on which goes first when I go thorugh my journey? Normally erotically, I'll have hte sticker that's supposed to go first on top, like in my TU, I had the unicorn on obttom while the triforce did it's thing


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> (memo description)



This is all really good stuff, and your way of approaching your memorization is good.



RyanReese09 said:


> oh well, though I have one question, since I do 2 stickers per location, any help on which goes first when I go thorugh my journey? Normally erotically, I'll have hte sticker that's supposed to go first on top, like in my TU, I had the unicorn on obttom while the triforce did it's thing


 
Order is *always* left to right for the images. The _action_ can happen right to left, but the images are always left to right as you would write the cycles on paper.

For example I may have the images SP OK DV which would be:
Kiddie swimming pool filled with *SP*aghetti; *O*bi wan *K*enobi; *D*arth *V*ader

I would imagine the swimming pool of spaghetti on the far left, Obi wan Kenobi in the middle, and Darth Vader on the right. However, the _action_ would be right to left. I would start on the right side of that journey location and imagine Darth Vader fighting Obi wan Kenobi (to Vader's left) in an epic battle. Vader overpowers Obi wan, and pushes him into the kiddie pool filled with spaghetti to Obi wan's left.

The images are still in left to right order, even though I have imagined the action as going right to left. I generally try to make the action also go left to right, but sometimes it's easier for the action to happen right to left instead.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 30, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> This is all really good stuff, and your way of approaching your memorization is good.





> Order is *always* left to right for the images. The _action_ can happen right to left, but the images are always left to right as you would write the cycles on paper.
> 
> For example I may have the images SP OK DV which would be:
> Kiddie swimming pool filled with *SP*aghetti; *O*bi wan *K*enobi; *D*arth *V*ader
> ...


 
ah gotcha, makes sense. what i did for my most recent attempt was to do what you suggest, or as I did earlier with the object that comes first in memo, either winning the "fight" or taking control in the erotic scene

gotta admit, BLD is tiring but some of the stories that can be made up just make me laugh. off to bed now, thanks chris


----------

